# Ecotech Vortech MP10W *REPAIR*



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,

One of my pumps stop working and I think it has to do with the bearings or motor on the dry side. I think the warranty has expired. Manufacture date is Sep 4, 2012.

Is there any place in Toronto that can repair my pump?

Am I better off dealing directly with Ecotech for repair?

Has anyone dealt directly with Ecotech on product service repair and can you share your experience?

Or perhaps it's not worth repairing. 

Advice please.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

EcoTech does not perform repairs on the dry sides. They ask that you just replace the entire dry-side.

They sell for $106 USD:
http://store.ecotechmarine.com/store/vortech/mp10-parts

You can purchase the dry side seperately from us for $139.99 CAD.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> EcoTech does not perform repairs on the dry sides. They ask that you just replace the entire dry-side.
> 
> They sell for $106 USD:
> http://store.ecotechmarine.com/store/vortech/mp10-parts
> ...


Thanks for the info. This is true as I just received a reply from EcoTech saying the same thing.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

des said:


> Thanks for the info. This is true as I just received a reply from EcoTech saying the same thing.


If it's just the bearing that's shot and you're willing to do a little DIY, this might help, this guy rebuilds his MP10 with seemingly quick success :





 - PART 2


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Yeas back, my MP40 dry-side died and I ordered the correct berrings off eBay.

I consider myself a pretty handy guy and I failed miserably.

With that said, you may have a better experience than I did. For the price difference, its DEFINITELY worth a try.


----------

